# [REVIEW] - A-Series Chihiros LED (Affordable)



## Fissure

*Intro*
Having recently started two smaller 13G shrimp tanks I was looking for some simple LED lighting. Thought to myself that the LED technology is moving forwards rapidly so finding something less advanced for a good price would be no problem. I was wrong.
Having built a larger DIY-LED fixture I have gotten some knowledge on the costs for leds, heatsinks etc. and quite frankly looking at some of the bigger manufacturers of LED lights I am starting to wonder how they set their prices, I am guessing some sort of freaky friday spin the wheel thing.
Paying 200$ (Eheim) for a 24W LED fixture and not even getting a friggin power adapter included is an insult to the consumer, a common practice it seems. Think back five to ten years on buying a T5 fixture, as far as I can remember the ballasts and the power cord was included generally.
And in some cases fixtures for the tank also has to be bought separately.
Well now haven gotten all that out of my system lets get back to the Chihiros A-Series LED. After looking through the plethora of both known and lesser known aquarium LED systems I gave up and headed over to Ebay and on a whim typed "aquarium LED", sifted through some junk and finally something caught my eye. A LED light what claimed to have good power outputs, looked good and priced at 35$ (power adapter included!!!) and free shipping to Sweden where I live. I instantly thought, this has to be complete garbage but after reading through the description written in somewhat sketchy english I decided to take a leap of faith and ordered two home for some reason. It is now 14 days later and they arrived two days ago. So decided after some short usage that this unit deserves a review and so here we are.


So knowingly I did go into this with the expectation that this unit probably was going to be garbage do believe me when I say that if the unit was somehow ugly and not doing what is was supposed to I would not be using it no matter the price.
On to the unit itself.

*Specs*
Chihiros A-Series 39W (60 cm)
117 x 0.3W LEDs
Rated at 5800 lumen
Rated color temp - 8000K (cold white)
AC 100-240V

There are also 20cm - 120cm versions available.



*Onto the unboxing (click the images for larger versions).*



Not much to say about the box, white with an image of the LED unit. Nothing fancy.



Opening the box and unpacking the contents. 
Included are the LED unit itself, nicely packed in bubblewrap. There is also a zip bag containing the mounting parts and also the dimmer unit. There is also a power adapter and a cord to plug it into the socket (different socket types are available)



Close up on the power unit, rated at 12V and 5A should net around 60W so should be more than capable of running the unit (correct me if I am wrong here)



The dimmer unit, connects between the power unit and the LED unit. The LED can be run without this if one would like to.
Three buttons, plus and minus to increase or decrease the strenght, this is done in 7 - steps. The mode button is on/off button as far as I have figured out.
The dimmer has so far remembered the last strength setting when the unit has been disconnected from the main grid.



Button mashing (don't do that)



Mounting kit, included are two plastic sides, some rubbery/plastic things that slips onto the plastic sides and then rests on the aquarium glass. 5 small screws (4 needed) to attach them to the unit itself, screwdriver also included.



Unit itself facing down, a silver anodized aluminum surface. No scratches or marks and looks really tidy. The unit is not bent, its the surface its resting on that has been mistreated some.



Unit facing up, led rows protected by a plastic splash guard.



Closeup on the leds, three rows with 39 LEDs each totaling in 117 Leds. Got no details on the LED specifics unfortunately. Soldering looks good.



Unit with plastic mounts installed. The plastic sides are bent inwards some, not sure if this is intentional to clamp onto the tank? It is angled equally at both sides of the unit anyways.



Close up on the plastic mount and the rubber thing attached to it. The plastic was molded good enough, not perfect as some uneveness can be seen in the plastics surface when lit on with a light. Nothing noticeable unless detailing the unit. Actually looks quite "classy".



Other side of the unit, cable is of good quality and a good amount of stiffness, connection to the unit feels rigid.



Unit facing up lit, everything working alright !



Step into the light.



Here you can see the rather cold light the unit emits, I would probably prefer a bit warmer light but it is not to cold and did not bother me.



Unit mounted on one of my new breeding tanks with the lowest setting.



Another one with the light at the fourth power setting.



A closer upper on the mount.



And finally a black pinto shrimp that hopefully will breed me some goodies in the future. And yes he/she approves !

*Conclusion *
So my thought on the unit you ask. Well I am very pleasantly surprised, the finish of the unit is really not what I expected (in a good way). The parts fit together well and apart for some minor issues with the plastic side mounts quality wise the unit feels much more pricey than it is. Sure it does lack the final touch that the 200$+ units have, but seriously at this price one cannot start nitpicking. 
The color of the light is on the cold side and this will end up being a personal taste issue. I myself do normally use light in the 5000-6000K range and the color temp of this unit did not bother me personally. The dimming unit included is a nice little feature and I have not noticed and flickering etc on any of the power settings. 
After some usage I did notice the heat-sink getting really hot, do not have any proper measuring equipment but would guess it is around 50 degrees celcius. You will not get skin-burn instantly but will start hurting after a little while.
I cannot say much for the longevity of the unit since I only had it for some I guess time will have to tell.
There is also an optional mounting unit using four holes in the led unit where one press in some steel pins and this get an adjustable mount. Looks sleek enough though the plastic mounts sitting on the rim of the tank are not the best looking, not bad not good. The mount is also a bit on the flimsy side until one has positioned it correctly and tightened it up.


*PAR*
Took out the seneye and did some measurements in my 13G and also in my 29G
Just took a couple of points at the substrate in the 29G since it is heavily planted, but at substrate in the middle around 110-120 PAR and in the front around 50-70PAR. Light was on an adjustable mount and rather close to the surface to avoid to much light spreading in the room.

For the 13G (30cm / 12 inches from substrate middle line of the tank), dimming levels 1-7 on the included dimmer.
Level 1 - 8.5 Par
Level 2 - 30 Par
Level 3 - 49 Par
Level 4 - 70 Par
Level 5 - 90 Par
Level 6 - 105 Par
Level 7 - 130 Par


*Pros *
+Price is amazing
+Good light levels
+Dimming included
+Ready to run
+Good build quality

*Cons*
-Included mount not adjustable (can be ordered as an extra. +~5$)
-Gets rather hot on the highest intensity setting
-Some smaller plastic mold quality issues

So there we have it, really satisfied and feeling rather good not spending money on overpriced LED units. They need to get their [censored][censored][censored][censored] together...

Thanks for reading !


----------



## pmcarbrey

nice to see a review on these, I considered getting one until I realized the finnex for a 90cm tank was cheaper.


----------



## The Big Buddha

Great LED for the price, I reviewed a small one back in June that I put on my spec. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ec-light-upgrade-replacement.html#post9787338 Still happy with the light - no complaints yet. It does run real hot on max setting, but I never run it that high. I'd like to see more people's opinions on these cheap little beasts. Thanks for the par ratings. Any chance on posting par ratings at different standard heights and on different settings? I would be curious at the par at 16" 18" 20" 24".

Great review btw.

.


----------



## Sean W.

Good write up, tho Im confused with your PAR readings. Is each level a different brightness using the dimmer?


----------



## Fissure

The Big Buddha said:


> Great LED for the price, I reviewed a small one back in June that I put on my spec. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ec-light-upgrade-replacement.html#post9787338 Still happy with the light - no complaints yet. It does run real hot on max setting, but I never run it that high. I'd like to see more people's opinions on these cheap little beasts. Thanks for the par ratings. Any chance on posting par ratings at different standard heights and on different settings? I would be curious at the par at 16" 18" 20" 24".
> 
> Great review btw.
> 
> .


I would love to add some more PAR rating. Guess I could do a test on the 110G when my anti algae treatment has been finished. Can lower the water levels to get the missing water depths will update with PAR readings as soon as I can. Will have to wait 14 days though, got BGA for the first time so trying out an algaecide from easy-life.




Sean W. said:


> Good write up, tho Im confused with your PAR readings. Is each level a different brightness using the dimmer?


Sorry for being unclear, but you guess correctly those are the PAR readings for the 7 different intensity settings on the included dimmer.




As a side note, currently running the led at level 4 for a low-mid light level and the unit is just above room temperature.


----------



## charlie 1

Great review!!!.
I have a couple of these units ( 45cm), and share the same experience as 
I like the dimming feature and the optional adjustable legs, highly recommended.
Here is picture of the 2 units on a Cad light 15 gallon, 50cm wide tank ( over kill) , both units are set at level 4, they are timed to come on & off 2 hrs apart.
Foreground carpet is Eltaine Hydropiper, Background is Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini'


----------



## Fissure

charlie 1 said:


> Great review!!!.
> I have a couple of these units ( 45cm), and share the same experience as
> I like the dimming feature and the optional adjustable legs, highly recommended.
> Here is picture of the 2 units on a Cad light 15 gallon, 50cm wide tank ( over kill) , both units are set at level 4, they are timed to come on & off 2 hrs apart.
> Foreground carpet is Eltaine Hydropiper, Background is Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini'


Looks really nice. Makes it really hard to justify the almost five fold price gap to some of the more common led fixtures. And they generally only have half the strength as these units as well. Though I did notice that the fixtures from the maker above 60cm wide are not as available as those at or under 60 cm. The price jumps quite a bit as well to around 120$ for the 120cm version (depending on where you buy it). For example the closest eheim is around 200$ and plus the 100w power supply ends up at 250$, not the same big price gap as for the smaller 35$ version (60cm) but still half the price... Though the chihiro 120cm is at 65W where the eheim is just at 40W.


----------



## jeffkrol

> Closeup on the leds, three rows with 39 LEDs each totaling in 114W


39x .3 =11.7W x3 = 35.1


> Specs
> Chihiros A-Series 39W (60 cm)
> 117 x 0.3W LEDs
> Rated at 5800 lumen


Doesn't add up..
Next:


> For the 13G (30cm / 12 inches from substrate middle line of the tank),


so PAR measurements were 12" from substrate to light at the center of the tank?


----------



## Fissure

jeffkrol said:


> 39x .3 =11.7W x3 = 35.1
> 
> 
> Doesn't add up..
> Next:
> 
> 
> so PAR measurements were 12" from substrate to light at the center of the tank?



Correct, was not supposed to be a "W" there. Meant that the total number of leds are 114, but there are 117 leds to be exact.
According to their page it should be using 0.3W leds and that should just like you say generate 35W, though they state 39W output. Either a misscalculation or they are driving the leds a bit harder.

Yes the Par measurements were taken in the center line depth wise of the tank at the substrate. The unit being 12 inches from the substrate.


----------



## jeffkrol

There is a difference between diode watts and system watts...

either way they claim to be getting over 140Lumens/Watt..That is a hefty claim..
In their defense.. PAR is really all that matters..


----------



## Sean W.

jeffkrol said:


> There is a difference between diode watts and system watts...
> 
> either way they claim to be getting over 140Lumens/Watt..That is a hefty claim..
> In their defense.. PAR is really all that matters..


My concern is that the PAR readings from 12" in the 13 gallon and the measurements taken from the 29 gallon ( which is 50% taller ) are almost the same.

So either this thing can penetrate like all heck, or somethings is amiss.


----------



## Fissure

jeffkrol said:


> There is a difference between diode watts and system watts...
> 
> either way they claim to be getting over 140Lumens/Watt..That is a hefty claim..
> In their defense.. PAR is really all that matters..


Yeah that is a hefty claim indeed and most likely not very accurate, guess it all depends on how and where you measure? But yeah the par is what matters and it would be sufficient for most users I would say.




Sean W. said:


> My concern is that the PAR readings from 12" in the 13 gallon and the measurements taken from the 29 gallon ( which is 50% taller ) are almost the same.
> 
> So either this thing can penetrate like all heck, or somethings is amiss.


Like I mentioned the light on the 29G was on an adjustable mount and thus closer to the surface. Just double measured and the distance from the fixture to the substrate on the 13G is 12 inches and on the 29G it is 15 inches so not really a huge difference there. Hope that explains the almost similar results there.


----------



## Sean W.

Fissure said:


> Yeah that is a hefty claim indeed and most likely not very accurate, guess it all depends on how and where you measure? But yeah the par is what matters and it would be sufficient for most users I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned the light on the 29G was on an adjustable mount and thus closer to the surface. Just double measured and the distance from the fixture to the substrate on the 13G is 12 inches and on the 29G it is 15 inches so not really a huge difference there. Hope that explains the almost similar results there.


I would be interested in seeing how the largest fixture does on a deeper tank, like 20+ inches


----------



## Sean W.

re-read this review, really thinking about getting a 80cm unit for a 20 long I'm going to be starting up. 

My only concern is the rated color temp of 8,000k... thats a bit cool for my liking. 

Is it really 8000k?


----------



## DXQ

Bump: no PAR info

Found Catalog http://chihiros.pl/images/CHIHIROS-NEW-CATALOGUE.pdf


----------



## Fissure

Sean W. said:


> re-read this review, really thinking about getting a 80cm unit for a 20 long I'm going to be starting up.
> 
> My only concern is the rated color temp of 8,000k... thats a bit cool for my liking.
> 
> Is it really 8000k?


Yup it is and it is noticeable cold. Reds will not pop with this light that's for sure.


----------



## Sean W.

Fissure said:


> Yup it is and it is noticeable cold. Reds will not pop with this light that's for sure.


:crying: sigh... Its almost a perfect light.. Why would they make it 8000k instead of the industry standard 6500k? :frown2:


----------



## klibs

Sean W. said:


> color temp of 8,000k


----------



## jeffkrol

Well, 8000k would be fine in a high CRI LED. 
And brings us to the problem of 6500k in LED.. Low CRI as well.

Also is somewhat of a cultrural thing.. w/ the "stark white" holding sway..
I've got a 5000k high CRI LED that "looks" like a 8000k LED in overall impression but much better color rendition overall..

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/116416/LED-00951.html?gclid=COCgsuTmgNICFZA7gQodGuYKsw
Needed to pull the chip though..


----------



## Martin Schellinck

Sean W. said:


> :crying: sigh... Its almost a perfect light.. Why would they make it 8000k instead of the industry standard 6500k? :frown2:


I believe 8000k is ADA's standard for their lights, which I personally prefer.


----------



## Moha4445

Hi. Have anyone tried new A plus ? which one better A or A plus my tank is 60x30x40 wanna grow hc cuba


----------



## Joshism

I just bought a rimless 36"X12"X12" Mr. Aqua aquarium, and I'm wondering if I can connect two 45cm (17.71 inches) A451 together with metal rods, and use the acrylic brackets on the sides. I prefer the 5 colors they offer. The 90cm version only offers white LEDs currently on fleabay.


----------



## justinsung

Thank you so much for reviewing this! I saw the A-Series on Amazon and it caught my eye. I'm always skeptical whenever I work with Chinese "off-brand" products, but you gave me a lot of confidence to go for it.


----------



## wmah

I bought the 30cm A-plus for my tiny 5 gallon nursery. One VERY noticeable thing was that it ran much cooler likely due to the extra surface area of aluminum on the housing. Running 10hrs on full power compared to the regular a-series (60cm) the 30cm a-plus was mildly warm to touch, while the 60cm regular was very hot (couldn't hold for extended duration w/o burning fingers)



Moha4445 said:


> Hi. Have anyone tried new A plus ? which one better A or A plus my tank is 60x30x40 wanna grow hc cuba


----------



## DanielVaz

*help!*

I have a 70x40x40 planted tank, CO2, e.i. fertilization. I started with a chihiros RGB, but it didin´t worked. Than I put a chihiros a-plus with the RGB. The plants are very healthy, but I still miss "powerfull red" in some plants... I don´t know what to do... 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/I7J4aV5mbYFKeF463

can anyone help me?

sorry about the poor english

hugs from Brazil.


----------



## rebelrebel

Hey boys, Does this light use 5630 or 5730 SMD LED?

I am considering desoldering a few of the LEDS and replacing it with some blue and reds...


----------



## jeffkrol

rebelrebel said:


> Hey boys, Does this light use 5630 or 5730 SMD LED?
> 
> I am considering desoldering a few of the LEDS and replacing it with some blue and reds...


Don't know but do know (well in theory-ish) you won't be able to change out for reds because the V(f) is so much lower..
Well you will have to replace the terminal resistor ...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

It appears to only have a one (1) year warranty; no mention of any waterproof rating (i.e. IP67 waterproof rating" so I would avoid using on tanks without glass cover. Cannot locate Underwriters Lab (UL) listing for Chihiros.


----------



## natemcnutty

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It appears to only have a one (1) year warranty; no mention of any waterproof rating (i.e. IP67 waterproof rating" so I would avoid using on tanks without glass cover. Cannot locate Underwriters Lab (UL) listing for Chihiros.


Even the warranty should be taken with a grain of salt. Am I really going to ship it to them for repair when I can almost buy a new one for the same cost?

Having said that, I have been running all three of mine over open tops for more than a year, and so far no issues. BUT, I use the optional metal mounts, raise them high, and blast the light. They are much further from the evaporation up there.

All said and done, these are my favorite lights I've had so far. I like the look and colors better than the Fennix 24/7 and Beamswork DA lights. Haven't been able to afford Fluval, Current, Kessil, etc. yet...


----------



## gus6464

I almost ordered their 45cm Chihiros RGB to try out when it was super cheap at the bay but I already have an Aquasky 451 so why mess with what works. I do have a UNS 60S sitting in my garage though so might give the 60cm RGB a whirl.


----------



## Dilby

Thanks for great review and mainly PAR values!

I can also add measurement of power consumtion (in EU, AC 220V)... 
with dimmer:
Level 1 - 2W
Level 2 - 7W
Level 3 - 12W
Level 4 - 17W
Level 5 - 22W
Level 6 - 27W
Level 7 - 32W

without dimmer 36W


----------



## thefrenchaquaman

*Reply*



Fissure said:


> *Intro*
> Having recently started two smaller 13G shrimp tanks I was looking for some simple LED lighting. Thought to myself that the LED technology is moving forwards rapidly so finding something less advanced for a good price would be no problem. I was wrong.
> Having built a larger DIY-LED fixture I have gotten some knowledge on the costs for leds, heatsinks etc. and quite frankly looking at some of the bigger manufacturers of LED lights I am starting to wonder how they set their prices, I am guessing some sort of freaky friday spin the wheel thing.
> Paying 200$ (Eheim) for a 24W LED fixture and not even getting a friggin power adapter included is an insult to the consumer, a common practice it seems. Think back five to ten years on buying a T5 fixture, as far as I can remember the ballasts and the power cord was included generally.
> And in some cases fixtures for the tank also has to be bought separately.
> Well now haven gotten all that out of my system lets get back to the Chihiros A-Series LED. After looking through the plethora of both known and lesser known aquarium LED systems I gave up and headed over to Ebay and on a whim typed "aquarium LED", sifted through some junk and finally something caught my eye. A LED light what claimed to have good power outputs, looked good and priced at 35$ (power adapter included!!!) and free shipping to Sweden where I live. I instantly thought, this has to be complete garbage but after reading through the description written in somewhat sketchy english I decided to take a leap of faith and ordered two home for some reason. It is now 14 days later and they arrived two days ago. So decided after some short usage that this unit deserves a review and so here we are.
> 
> 
> So knowingly I did go into this with the expectation that this unit probably was going to be garbage do believe me when I say that if the unit was somehow ugly and not doing what is was supposed to I would not be using it no matter the price.
> On to the unit itself.
> 
> *Specs*
> Chihiros A-Series 39W (60 cm)
> 117 x 0.3W LEDs
> Rated at 5800 lumen
> Rated color temp - 8000K (cold white)
> AC 100-240V
> 
> There are also 20cm - 120cm versions available.
> 
> 
> 
> *Onto the unboxing (click the images for larger versions).*
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to say about the box, white with an image of the LED unit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Opening the box and unpacking the contents.
> Included are the LED unit itself, nicely packed in bubblewrap. There is also a zip bag containing the mounting parts and also the dimmer unit. There is also a power adapter and a cord to plug it into the socket (different socket types are available)
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the power unit, rated at 12V and 5A should net around 60W so should be more than capable of running the unit (correct me if I am wrong here)
> 
> 
> 
> The dimmer unit, connects between the power unit and the LED unit. The LED can be run without this if one would like to.
> Three buttons, plus and minus to increase or decrease the strenght, this is done in 7 - steps. The mode button is on/off button as far as I have figured out.
> The dimmer has so far remembered the last strength setting when the unit has been disconnected from the main grid.
> 
> 
> 
> Button mashing (don't do that)
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting kit, included are two plastic sides, some rubbery/plastic things that slips onto the plastic sides and then rests on the aquarium glass. 5 small screws (4 needed) to attach them to the unit itself, screwdriver also included.
> 
> 
> 
> Unit itself facing down, a silver anodized aluminum surface. No scratches or marks and looks really tidy. The unit is not bent, its the surface its resting on that has been mistreated some.
> 
> 
> 
> Unit facing up, led rows protected by a plastic splash guard.
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup on the leds, three rows with 39 LEDs each totaling in 117 Leds. Got no details on the LED specifics unfortunately. Soldering looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Unit with plastic mounts installed. The plastic sides are bent inwards some, not sure if this is intentional to clamp onto the tank? It is angled equally at both sides of the unit anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the plastic mount and the rubber thing attached to it. The plastic was molded good enough, not perfect as some uneveness can be seen in the plastics surface when lit on with a light. Nothing noticeable unless detailing the unit. Actually looks quite "classy".
> 
> 
> 
> Other side of the unit, cable is of good quality and a good amount of stiffness, connection to the unit feels rigid.
> 
> 
> 
> Unit facing up lit, everything working alright !
> 
> 
> 
> Step into the light.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the rather cold light the unit emits, I would probably prefer a bit warmer light but it is not to cold and did not bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> Unit mounted on one of my new breeding tanks with the lowest setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one with the light at the fourth power setting.
> 
> 
> 
> A closer upper on the mount.
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a black pinto shrimp that hopefully will breed me some goodies in the future. And yes he/she approves !
> 
> *Conclusion *
> So my thought on the unit you ask. Well I am very pleasantly surprised, the finish of the unit is really not what I expected (in a good way). The parts fit together well and apart for some minor issues with the plastic side mounts quality wise the unit feels much more pricey than it is. Sure it does lack the final touch that the 200$+ units have, but seriously at this price one cannot start nitpicking.
> The color of the light is on the cold side and this will end up being a personal taste issue. I myself do normally use light in the 5000-6000K range and the color temp of this unit did not bother me personally. The dimming unit included is a nice little feature and I have not noticed and flickering etc on any of the power settings.
> After some usage I did notice the heat-sink getting really hot, do not have any proper measuring equipment but would guess it is around 50 degrees celcius. You will not get skin-burn instantly but will start hurting after a little while.
> I cannot say much for the longevity of the unit since I only had it for some I guess time will have to tell.
> There is also an optional mounting unit using four holes in the led unit where one press in some steel pins and this get an adjustable mount. Looks sleek enough though the plastic mounts sitting on the rim of the tank are not the best looking, not bad not good. The mount is also a bit on the flimsy side until one has positioned it correctly and tightened it up.
> 
> 
> *PAR*
> Took out the seneye and did some measurements in my 13G and also in my 29G
> Just took a couple of points at the substrate in the 29G since it is heavily planted, but at substrate in the middle around 110-120 PAR and in the front around 50-70PAR. Light was on an adjustable mount and rather close to the surface to avoid to much light spreading in the room.
> 
> For the 13G (30cm / 12 inches from substrate middle line of the tank), dimming levels 1-7 on the included dimmer.
> Level 1 - 8.5 Par
> Level 2 - 30 Par
> Level 3 - 49 Par
> Level 4 - 70 Par
> Level 5 - 90 Par
> Level 6 - 105 Par
> Level 7 - 130 Par
> 
> 
> *Pros *
> +Price is amazing
> +Good light levels
> +Dimming included
> +Ready to run
> +Good build quality
> 
> *Cons*
> -Included mount not adjustable (can be ordered as an extra. +~5$)
> -Gets rather hot on the highest intensity setting
> -Some smaller plastic mold quality issues
> 
> So there we have it, really satisfied and feeling rather good not spending money on overpriced LED units. They need to get their [censored][censored][censored][censored] together...
> 
> Thanks for reading !



Just stumbled on your post, how's the light holding up now? after your post. 

Also did you have a picture of it at full power setting? I believe I'm only seeing 4th power setting.


----------



## natemcnutty

thefrenchaquaman said:


> Just stumbled on your post, how's the light holding up now? after your post.
> 
> 
> 
> Also did you have a picture of it at full power setting? I believe I'm only seeing 4th power setting.


I have 4 A Series lights that are all still going strong after 3 years. Trying to gauge light from photos is really, really hard.

Honestly, if you aren't building your own light bars, these A Series are still one of the best bang for the buck.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

